# Quest



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I have been riding a 2004 Fuji Newest and it is time to step it up to a new bike. I like steel. So far, leading the race is the Jamis Quest (femme). Anyone know if there any significant difference between the 2011 and 2012 models? Also, if I go with this bike, is there any advantage to a triple over the compact? I can read the specs, I am hoping for some input from personal experience.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

QED said:


> I have been riding a 2004 Fuji Newest and it is time to step it up to a new bike. I like steel. So far, leading the race is the Jamis Quest (femme). Anyone know if there any significant difference between the 2011 and 2012 models? Also, *if I go with this bike, is there any advantage to a triple over the compact?* I can read the specs, I am hoping for some input from personal experience.


Given that all models come equipped with an 11-28T cassette, with the compacts 34T inner ring and the triples 30T, you'll have a lower low with the triple. Whether (or not) that's an advantage depends on your fitness and terrain, along with the general riding conditions you encounter (as in, headwinds). 

When in doubt, opt for the lower geared bike, because odds are most recreational riders will tap that gear combo before needing a higher high, like a 53/ 11. You can always coast _down_ hills.


----------



## thuff30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Anyone know where to get a Jamis Quest (2011 or even 2010) for cheaper than MSRP? Having trouble finding myself...


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

thuff30 said:


> Anyone know where to get a Jamis Quest (2011 or even 2010) for cheaper than MSRP? Having trouble finding myself...


Unless you're willing to travel some, others experiences won't much matter because Jamis only allows sales 'in store'. Meaning, the customer has to pick up the bike. No mail order/ online sales.


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

*2011 closeout*

I picked up a 2011 Quest closeout March 1 and couldn't be happier. You have to pick the bike up at a dealer and if there is not one to close by it could present a problem. i contacted Jamis directly, a regional sales manager arranged to have the bike sent to a dealer close by for me to test, liked it and bought it. as far as the double or triple thats an individual thing. for me the double has plenty of gear ratio's for where I'm at in NJ. Nice components, very nice ride, and a nice closeout price couldn't have been better. I bought this bike to be my winter/ rain bike ( I have a ti lynskey custom also) and i must say this rides almost equal as for as smoothness and comfortable as the ti for a lot less.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

The quest is definitly on my radar, chromoloy steel, my hybrid is a Jamis.


----------



## murielalex (Feb 6, 2012)

This was on my short list when I was investigating bikes. I ended up going a different route, but it's a really nice bike.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I finally had the chance to test ride one at Counterbalance in Seattle. Very nice bike. The 2011 has ultegra instead of the 105 on the 2012. It was definitely the sweetest bike I have ever ridden. Not sure about the carbon fork, I was hoping for steel but a similar bike with a steel fork was $200 more expensive and didn't fit me as well. 

My friends keep telling me to try out other bikes, not sure which ones to try...I am already in love


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

It is official. After trying a LOT of different bikes, I came back to the Qwest. As of noon PDT, it has been mine. We went on a nice long ride and I have to say, I LOVE this bike. Not sure about the Speedplay Frog pedals yet, but the bike...wow. 

Just the right amount of snark and exceptional customer service from Philip at Counterbalance in Seattle. Yeah, I might have gotten a better deal somewhere else, but great service is worth a few bucks.


----------



## JasonB176 (Aug 18, 2011)

Very nice bike! After almost 10 years of riding my 2002 Jamis Eclipse I still love it. Everything still works perfectly with no tune-ups.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Very nice! I like the old School color scheme Jamis uses on their Steel bikes, I am test riding some tomorrow, and then there is that 2011 Xenith carbon there for a sweet price.....Good luck


----------



## MaineLobstah (Apr 9, 2012)

Would the Jamis Quest be reasonable bike for short tours? (E.g., day-long or weekend tour.) I tested the Quest and a Salsa Casseroll recently. The Casseroll was comfy and great, but the Quest just felt more nimble.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

I rode my Qwest the other day on a short 30 mile ride (I have owned the bike a week). It was fabulous. I could have ridden much longer and, in fact, was sad when I had to end the ride to tend to other responsibilities. I also tried the Casseroll and didn't find it nearly as good a fit nor as responsive as the Qwest. I have absolutely no regrets about this bike. I am planning doing a my first half century on it next week and hopefully soon, a century or two.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

MaineLobstah said:


> Would the Jamis Quest be reasonable bike for short tours? (E.g., day-long or weekend tour.) I tested the Quest and a Salsa Casseroll recently. The Casseroll was comfy and great, but the Quest just felt more nimble.


Don't know about the current models, but my wife's Quest ca. 2008 has eyelets on the rear dropouts and stays for a rack and I see that QED's bike has them at least on the stays. However, an issue I encountered mounting the rack was that the brake gets in the way on the left-side stay. I'm sure there's a better work-around than what I came up with. My wife and I just finished a 5 day tour, and she was on her Quest.


----------



## MaineLobstah (Apr 9, 2012)

I tested the 2011 Jamis Quest. Does anyone know how large of a tire it can accomodate? 

Today I tested a Raleigh Port Townsend-- with those 32cc tires, it felt like I was riding on a cloud.


----------



## rlrj (Nov 17, 2005)

*tires*

on the Jamis website they say 32mm with fenders will fit. I'm running 28mm rubino pros with plenty of room and on my 2011 quest and could put fenders on with no problem.


----------



## IMT_trailrunner (Oct 4, 2009)

I have a 2007 Qwest and love that bike. Had to do a recent upgrade for the RD when it bit the dust from plowing into the spokes on steep climb. Seems like not much has changed except a few components. Mine was 105 group with a compact double. Now have an Ultegra for RD.

QED, we should go for a ride... meet somewhere in the U district.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

IMT_trailrunner said:


> Had to do a recent upgrade for the RD when it bit the dust from plowing into the spokes on steep climb.
> QED, we should go for a ride... meet somewhere in the U district.


Your first sentence makes me think you might not want to ride with me yet. Give me another month. So far, I have been doing my 38 mile commute on the nice flat Burke Gilman/Sammamish River trail. I only ride on the road when absolutely necessary. My commute involves Eastlake and it scares me to death every day. Twice I almost have bought it when car doors opened and there were moving cars in the lane beside me so no way to move over. Fortunately my Quest has good brakes and tires. 

I have yet to ride with anyone. I have been riding solo. From what I have read on this forum, there seems to be a whole list of rules for riding with others that I have not mastered yet. So you would be riding with a complete newb. Or a female "Fred" . It is on my radar to move up to group rides and more on road riding. The only way to overcome fear is to face it head on. I have a ride scheduled on Sunday. 

I will you posted when I am ready for that ass-kicking...:thumbsup:


----------



## IMT_trailrunner (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha... re-reading, it sounds more intense than it actually was. I have yet to ride more than 20 miles on my road bike this season. 

Eastlake is probably not best place to learn the rules of the road. There are many other rides/roads that offer much more peaceful riding for starting. I would not worry about being a noob. If you can ride 40 miles daily commute, you are ready to start enjoying the road on less hostile terms. I am fairly willing to ride with almost anyone that knows how to pedal.


----------



## QED (Aug 11, 2011)

IMT_trailrunner said:


> I am fairly willing to ride with almost anyone that knows how to pedal.


Perfect because I've got that part down. I will DM you.


----------



## MaineLobstah (Apr 9, 2012)

-----


----------



## IMT_trailrunner (Oct 4, 2009)

QED, well it seems my post count is prohibiting me from responding to you at the moment. At any rate, we should do a ride that weekend. If possible, pm me an email address or other various means that I may contact you.


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

Been looking at decent priced steel through the web and the 2007 Quest caught my eye with its taller seat tube. Then I noticed the 2013 femme (compact) has similar colour scheme. 

Very tempted to track one down.


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

the quest is a great bike.


----------

